

Dont tell me you want to change the world. Show me. - excid3
http://excid3.com/blog/dont-tell-me-you-want-to-change-the-world-show-me/

======
devinmontgomery
Same idea, visual form: <http://joeyroth.com/poster/>. Be a hustler.

~~~
excid3
That is awesome!

------
TeamColtra
:( Sorry, I stopped reading and started doing half way through... so I didn't
actually finish the article.

~~~
vnchr
:)

